# Newbie looking to go 24/7 where do I go from here



## forager (May 28, 2012)

Hi
I'm thinking about early retirement, selling up, buying a motorhome and going for it while I can. Find the planning exciting, looking at motorhomes etc. The weather is fantastic and I'm really enthusiastic but to be honest I wake every morning a little bit scared of selling the house and not going back.
I would have no doubts about doing it with my partner but she has left and I have to do it alone. There will be many days when its grey, cold and lonely. I thought it would be great to join up, get some advice, meet friends and build up my confidence. Hope others have experience of this and can advise me. It's all in the mind really, know any good books I could read to get the mental attitude right?


----------



## Firefox (May 28, 2012)

Personally I would not sell the house. Rent it out. Then you will have an address for post, income, and a capital asset. And something to come back to if the open road doesn't suit you or it becomes unsuitable for whatever reason.


----------



## forager (May 28, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Personally I would not sell the house. Rent it out. Then you will have an address for post, income, and a capital asset. And something to come back to if the open road doesn't suit you or it becomes unsuitable for whatever reason.



I thought about that but need to sell up to buy the motorhome. Can manage for a while as I have a Renault Trafic long wheel base with bed in back. I like it, can park anywhere as does not look like a camper. Used it in winter too but a bit different when its a short holiday. Renting has its problems too and I wanted complete freedom. Dont think it pays too well, once you knock off the agents fees, pay tax, maintenance & refurb it after its been trashed. I still see the postal address as a problem though and working on that. House prices unlikely to go up so I could buy a house again in 12 months time if I didnt like it? Might consider a static too if I can find a nice site without too much small print. Keep my eyes open on my travels?


----------



## ellisboy (May 28, 2012)

I agree with Mr Fox, don't be in a hurry to sell,but if you have to then downsize buy an apartment and then if you change your mind you have somewhere to come back to .

Regards Stephen.:have fun:


----------



## Firefox (May 28, 2012)

I see your point about renting, but if you splash out big on a MH it will depreciate.

If it were me I'd spend £1000 insulating the Traffic, put in rooflights, electric and gas etc, Just basic but cozy. Then see how it goes.

As for the single life on the road and attitude of mind, I don't think any book can teach that, but this forum is pretty good. You'll get lots of help and advice on places to stay, and hopefully some encouragement as well to help you on the way


----------



## afl777 (May 28, 2012)

Im afraid Im with the others on this.  It is something i was going to do myself, then illness hit and my home is my security. 

Get something small, try it, find places you could live, find somewhere to overwinter when sites close and somewhere to use for an address for post etc.

Ange


----------



## forager (May 28, 2012)

Really appreciate all these views and help throwing it all about!
I did think about improving the existing van though cannot figure out how to get any more space. Suppose if I retired I would have plenty of time to modify it which I enjoy. I really like my van! Like the look of the new Transit coming out soon and think its a bit longer so that was an option. I need transport in any event so the van for both really is a cheaper option, less depreciation, faster, more economical, more secure and no one knows I'm in there. Will keep looking at that option and peoples modifications. Big problem is that its not too cosy in the evenings if you cannot sit out and you really need campsites. However, using campsites is cheaper than buying the full blown motorhome. Maybe campsites and an awning till I get going. Have no problem camping in the van, been doing it for years with my partner just that being alone and longer trips I would feel less lonely if I had home comforts. Other thoughts on going for it with a new one was, I struggle now, keep the house, then die and leave it all to someone else? If only I knew when it was going to happen. Maybe not!


----------



## forager (May 28, 2012)

Think you are right, I'll meet up with a few people and look at the mods etc. I'm really in to that and it will help to pass the time with like minded people. As you say, maybe a £1000 on mods and windows then go off and try it, chat to others and look at all the pros and cons before I do anything drastic. Also, I can do that now!


----------



## Firefox (May 28, 2012)

I find if I open my sliding door or even the big rooflight (I have a midi Heki which opens right up) it is just like sitting outside.

As for space, well only you know what you need....

What with the internet, all I now need for 24/7 entertainment is a laptop and a connection. This is what has made living in a van possible for me. No more hoards of books, games, and gadgets. A few changes of clothing, shoes,fridge, food cupboard, cooker, fresh water,  portaloo, violin, and tin whistle. I never thought I could survive on so little, but it all fits in a van 5.4m long with room to spare for genny, outdoor tables, and chairs and more.

What I found was that after I stopped using stuff in the house I realised I had a house full of junk I never used and never even missed. People spend their lives collecting stuff and it sits untouched in cupboards and drawers. I am the worlds biggest hoarder too. I never throw anything away. So living the van helps keep tabs on that!


----------



## lebesset (May 28, 2012)

in 30 years of a mixture of full timing and part timing I only ever met a couple of people who were happy full timing on their own ; very few who were happy full timing on a permanent basis even with a partner


----------



## John H (May 28, 2012)

lebesset said:


> in 30 years of a mixture of full timing and part timing I only ever met a couple of people who were happy full timing on their own ; very few who were happy full timing on a permanent basis even with a partner



Well, you've met one (or should I say two?) now! Jenny and I have been virtually full-timing for nearly twelve years. We have a house but spend an average of probably less than a month a year in it (my sister lives there full-time). We also sometimes put the van in storage for three or four months and go back-packing round various foreign parts beyond Europe (we do not take our motorhome outside Europe - except possibly for the odd jaunt into Morocco from Spain). Of course, it is a question of taste and it is not for everybody but we have no intention of giving it up until we are too infirm to drive!


----------



## scenictraveller (May 28, 2012)

hello computerrepairs4u 

you could keep the house and rent a mh for a coupe of months and try that instead,
that way youll get the feel of it and see what you can sourse,work ways or just travelling.

this way you would still have a house and the traffic,if it went pair shaped.

first of all think about what u can do without.

like home comforts,fast broadband,running water electricity,home security,
warm home,dry home,tv. etc.

then take it from there.dont rush into it i.e look before you leap.


----------



## Squibby (May 28, 2012)

*All year wilding*

I have invested in a Davey hotpot heater for my van as I wild at all times of the year when not away with work, it realy kicks out the heat and ofter a few times operating it you will soon get used to setting the correct heat setting you want. It aint cheap but to buy but will burn anything you through in it. buy the end of the next winter I should have covered the outlay cost in gas savings by not using a gas heater.

Squibby.


----------



## runnach (May 28, 2012)

I full time too and think I am reasonably happy,when I have stopped with friends in houses a week I have itchy feet..

My house went as part of a divorce, at the time I wanted to travel and have done.

4 years fulltiming and possibly 3 of those in france

I do think loning. It does take a certain mental resolve, and it is easy to fall into the trap of excess alcohol etc.

Numbs the pain and distracts the boredom, when not in the right frame of mind.

I personally in respect of van would go with the trafic, I assure you after 12 months living in it you will have a clear idea of what is important to you in terms of equipment and what is desirable equally not necessary.

If you go out and invest in pricey motorhome, still no guarantees it will do what you want and the whole experience risks being soured.

If you eventually go the route of self build you know every nut and bolt which makes resolving problems a lot quicker.

Channa


----------



## forager (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the help all. Looks like staying with the Renault Trafic for a while till I get more ideas and confidence that I can do it. Get out and about, meet more people, get more ideas. I can certainly relate to taking to the bottle when its grey skies and lonely as I like a drink at the best of times. Maybe find someone who wants to do it with me too. Probably take the tip about hiring one for a few days too, winter would be a good test and probably a bit cheaper to hire. Doesn't feel quite as lonely when you get to chat on the forum, could manage without a lot of things but must have the wi-fi. I'll have a look and see if I can find that heater on the net. Is there a section where users post pictures of their modifications? Did think it may be possible take off the 2 back doors, buy the other drop down type (hatchback type?) cut out the middle so just the frame remaining. Get a custom fibreglass bubble on the back, say another 18" in length and extend the lights? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Holasuki (May 29, 2012)

Hello computerrepairs4u.
Teutone has posted some great DIYs, as have many others. Youtube is a good resource too.
Some people hire out their MH on ebay at a much cheaper price than official sites, if you want to try out a bigger or different kind of van.
Lots of advice on this site for boosting your signal and connection to t'internet, as well as all manner of jiggery pokery.

I hope you find your path, my feeling is you will, and enjoy the ups and downs of the journey. 
Though it would be wise not to burn too many bridges.
There's nothing wrong with being by yourself, don't waste time and emotional energy lamenting what's not or what might/should have been - there's always something else that could do with your attention.
While life courses through your veins, there is always the next moment to seize and say; YAY! or nay, as the case may be! Whichever, the choice will be yours.
Godspeed.


Suki (preaching to herself).


----------



## forager (May 29, 2012)

Thats great, thank for the moral support. I've just seen the dual reversing cameras on same bracket, excellent idea. I'll try to find some more.


----------



## scenictraveller (May 29, 2012)

hope all goes well for you,p,s i was homeless in the winter of 2009 and being in a small escortvan at -15 
aint no fun,even with the quilts and survival suit on.

make sure you know what ur taking on before u take the plunge. :ninja:


----------



## forager (May 29, 2012)

scenictraveller said:


> hope all goes well for you,p,s i was homeless in the winter of 2009 and being in a small escortvan at -15
> aint no fun,even with the quilts and survival suit on.
> 
> make sure you know what ur taking on before u take the plunge. :ninja:



Hi 
Cannot imagine what that must have been like, its really sad, nothing like when you are doing it for fun. It does worry me and I have thought about it quite a bit. I definitely going to slow down a bit and enjoy what I have and think about it. Looking forward to meeting up with a few members and looking at their vans etc. and have some fun.


----------



## forager (May 29, 2012)

Squibby said:


> I have invested in a Davey hotpot heater for my van as I wild at all times of the year when not away with work, it realy kicks out the heat and ofter a few times operating it you will soon get used to setting the correct heat setting you want. It aint cheap but to buy but will burn anything you through in it. buy the end of the next winter I should have covered the outlay cost in gas savings by not using a gas heater.
> 
> Squibby.



Great! Do you have any interior pics of the van & heater? would be interesting


----------



## ellisboy (May 29, 2012)

I'm building a van at the moment,check out my blog in the link,might give you some ideas,
:cheers: Stephen.


----------



## forager (May 29, 2012)

ellisboy said:


> I'm building a van at the moment,check out my blog in the link,might give you some ideas,
> :cheers: Stephen.



Yes nice blog but is that solar panel size right? 100 watts maybe?


----------



## kenspain (May 29, 2012)

3 steps rent the house out 1
Get a van 2 
Get your bum over here in the sun 3

Job done:dance::dance:


----------



## Firefox (May 29, 2012)

computerrepairs4u said:


> Yes nice blog but is that solar panel size right? 100 watts maybe?



Hehehe, yes it's 100w, I think that's a typo.

Nice progress on the van, by the way, Stephen, some quality workmanhip there


----------



## ellisboy (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Chaps! Yes it's a 100 watt,still in the garage at the mo as going to Cornwall for bank holiday and need to fit the sink this week and plumb in waste.Only need to sort out a controller ,then I will be fitting the panel.
:cheers: Stephen.


----------



## Sky (Jun 21, 2012)

computerrepairs4u said:


> Hi
> I would have no doubts about doing it with my partner but she has left and I have to do it alone. There will be many days when its grey, cold and lonely.



I started van life in the middle nineties after my divorce. At the time I was really depressed and drinking far too much and feeling sorry for myself.  I had no income; just a couple of grand in savings that would be gone in no time if I chose to rent a house/flat.

So I bought an old Renault Master, converted it myself with just the basics (bed, portapotti, sink, freshwater containers etc.) I then hit the road.  Initially, going from pub car park to pub car park and still drinking too much.  However, after a few weeks I realised there was so much more I could do and drinking every night was as expensive as paying rent. 

A week later, I had discovered the countryside and all the quiet places that could be found that didn't leave me with a hangover.  To wake as the sun came up and walk in the morning mist (so easily missed living in a house).  I did that for ten years. I met many new friends, discovered some great places until I finally met 'the one' and then stupidly moved back to a house again.  Now, seven years later the story is repeating itself; she's now gone, the house is sold and I'm on the road again.  However, this time I've got a nice coachbuilt with all the mod cons - fantastic.  I'm loving every minute of it and will stay in the UK until the end of September after which I will go and spend the winter in Spain returning around March (maybe). :dance:

My advice would be this: Take a month to six weeks doing a big circle around the UK (or wherever you fancy going - Spain and France are good) so that you end up back at home again.  That way, you get to see how you like it before you put a tenant in your house.  If you really like it after a year or so, you could sell the house and buy a bigger/better/faster/more van if you wanted to. Although if your mortgage is paid off (or low), you would be better off having the rent as an income.
Whatever you decide, good luck.  Just remember back to when your mum said 'How do you know you don't like it if you haven't tried it?'. :scared:

P.S. This is my first post on here - hi everyone. :wave:


----------

